# First Photo posting



## FatVana (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been wondering the site learning from all you amazing people for some time now.  But I have not had a good enough photo to post.  But I think this one turned out okay so here it is.  It was taken in The Big Horn mountains.  I was there for a week horseback riding the mountains.  It was a great trip and I got this snap shot.  







Thank you for all your help the last few years.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 4, 2006)

Beautiful photograph!  I love the rich colors of the flowers and grass.  I'm glad you have started posting.  I'll make sure to look for your photos in the future!


----------



## FatVana (Jan 5, 2006)

Aoide,
Thank you.  I get lucky sometimes.  I'm no photographer but I love to take pictures.  On this trip I took about 150 pics and about 5 were nice, not great stats but good luck for me.


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2006)

This is, indeed, a very pretty shot!  Looks like a beautiful area.

Glad you've decided to join us - keep posting! :thumbup: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice...Welcome to the forum!  : )


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

Being a horse person, I have to say I love these.  The palomino is gorgeous!  I did not get many good photos of my horses, because we lived in the desert of El Paso - yuck!


----------



## Digitalis (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats not a snap shop that's a photograph.  Nicely done.  The colors and compostion are excellent.  The slight separation between the horses is perfect.


----------



## FatVana (Jan 10, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys, Thank you so much.  I'm very happy to have gotten the picture.  It is really hard to get a nice picture of horses.  I don't know why.  Maybe it's their size.  But thank you again.

Digitalis,  That is so sweet of you to say but I just take snapshots and get lucky.  Maybe some day I'll set up a shot and then get the shot I invisioned.   Then I will feel like I can call it a photograph.  But thank you it means a lot to me that you think it's good.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 10, 2006)

Great picture. About the only thing I would change is to add a little space on top of the horse but it doesn't really need it. Nicely done!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful!  What a lovely shot - I can't wait to see what else you post!


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 24, 2006)

This is NO snapshot !!!

Steve


----------

